# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  bol biodra

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dłuższego czasu mam problemy ze stawem biodrowym. Przy prostowaniu nogi w kolanie w czasie leżenia lub siedzenia odczuwam dziwny przeskok kości, tak samo gdy przekręcam stopę.
Często zdarza się też, że przy zakładaniu nogi na nogę drętwieje.
Na poczatku mi to nie przeszkadzało, ale teraz ból się nasila, muszę często wstawać i rozciągać nogę.
Jutro wybieram się do lekarza.
Czego mogę się spodziewac?

----------

